# Kimber Rifles



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Kimber rifles? I'm thinking about a .223 for target shooting and Kimber is one of the brands I am considering.


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

My nephew has a Kimber in 257 Roberts that he hunts deer with. It is really a tack driver! And beautiful wood! He is a gun guy and if it wasn't one of the best he wouldn't own it.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Highhawk, Thanks. I've decided on the CZ 527 American. The price was a lot more favorable than the Kimber which makes it easier to get past my wife. The CZ rifles have a reputation as being good utilitarian firearms. I'll save the Kimber for another time.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going out on a limb here so.......

Kimber started with rifles,and they were very good.As I recall there turned out to be 2 models made and remains that way but I'm not sure.They were noted for their accuracy,and deserved it.When they got into the pistol market they were jamb up,then someone threw an enima in the A/C intake.As far as I know,the rifles are still much better than the pistol side.If not,look for an early model just like the pistols,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LePetomane said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Kimber rifles? I'm thinking about a .223 for target shooting and Kimber is one of the brands I am considering.


Very well made rifles. My brother, who lives in Colorado, has one chambered in .30-06. I have shot the gun and was impressed on the feel and accuracy. Fit and finish is top notch as well, but the only fly in the ointment was the price.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a Kimber Model 82 in .22 LR. It was my Smallbore Silhouette rifle back in the day.
There are more accurate rifles out there, but they have names like Anschutz stamped on them & the margin is small.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm saving the Kimber for when I retire to Montana and will be able to get back into hunting.


----------

